# First time rider



## Theresa Maples (Jul 7, 2017)

Can anyone tell me a little bit about riding the Amtrak from Kansas City to Chicago. Is it a tough ride will I have trouble with motion sickness?


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 7, 2017)

West of Kansas City (actually, west of Newton) the track can get a bit rough, but between Kansas City and Chicago you should be just fine.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 7, 2017)

It is not a rough ride, and you should not be afflicted with motion sickness any more then driving/riding in a car.

Small annoying point: It is not "the Amtrak", just "Amtrak". After all, you do not go to the airport and fly "the American", "the Delta", "the United" or "the Air France" - do you? :huh:


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2017)

From Kansas City straight through to Chicago you'll ride Amtrak's Train #4, also known as the Southwest Chief.

There are sections of the route where the Southwest Chief is allowed to go up to 90 mph, the fastest of any Amtrak long distance train west of Chicago.

All the other Amtrak long distance train west of Chicago are limited to a maximum speed of 79 mph.

Most people pass the time by watching the scenery go by. The Sightseer Lounge (SSL) car has nice big windows just for that too, and a Café on the lower level for beverages and snacks.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 10, 2017)

I find the ride no rougher than the car ride, yes there will be an occasional bump, a little sway, but unless you are looking for it, it isn't that noticeable my daughters and granddaughters ride with no problems and they do occasionally have a car problem.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jul 11, 2017)

Beware of delays on the Southwest Chief, depending on when you're traveling... it has been a minimum of 2 hours late out of Kansas City for at least the past week.

However, the delay-causing connection should end by July 22, as stated on Amtrak's website.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 11, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> I find the ride no rougher than the car ride, yes there will be an occasional bump, a little sway, but unless you are looking for it, it isn't that noticeable my daughters and granddaughters ride with no problems and they do occasionally have a car problem.


The Southwest Chief is the roughest scheduled passenger train I've ridden in a developed country. I'm not sure what kind of car you have that somehow bumps and shakes as much as the Southwest Chief, but I would strongly suggest you get the wheels and suspension checked ASAP.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 11, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> The Southwest Chief is the roughest scheduled passenger train I've ridden in a developed country. I'm not sure what kind of car you have that somehow bumps and shakes as much as the Southwest Chief, but I would strongly suggest you get the wheels and suspension checked ASAP.


Are you talking east or west of Kansas City?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 11, 2017)

ehbowen said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > The Southwest Chief is the roughest scheduled passenger train I've ridden in a developed country. I'm not sure what kind of car you have that somehow bumps and shakes as much as the Southwest Chief, but I would strongly suggest you get the wheels and suspension checked ASAP.
> ...


Fair point. According to my memory the worst portions are indeed West of KC. Nonetheless they're bad enough that I'm tempted to stay up and record the specific location whenever I pass through again. Then go back and track it down by car in the day time to see what rail that rough looks like in the light of day.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 11, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


I've only taken the _Southwest Chief_ one time, in March of 2015. I didn't notice any unusually rough track between Chicago and KC, and I went to bed immediately after leaving KC westbound. I slept through the worst of it; I must have been quite tired as I don't remember waking up until Syracuse, KS!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 11, 2017)

The track between KC and Chicago isn't bad. I've been on the SWC many times, and I don't recall any rough track until Kansas (when it's like sleeping on a mechanical bull).

I get motion sickness if I ride in the back seat of a car or read in the car, but I've never experienced motion sickness on the train. Having the huge windows and the ability to walk around helps. I can read, but only for short periods, so I try to save my reading for nighttime or just remember to look up frequently. It's still not nearly as bad as riding in a car.


----------



## Grannyrider (Sep 5, 2017)

How's the night ride from rvr to Newark nj


----------

